# Finally!! But while i was gone of course!



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf finally delivered a little bucking this morning...but as expected...I wasn't there...go figure!! Lol How do they do that??


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Squee! Congrats on the birth! Any pictures?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post pics!


----------



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

It's actually twins!!! One was hiding!! I will post pics soon! I'm still not at home


----------



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my, they are adorable! Congrats. Bucks or does?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

CUTE!! What's the gender of the second kid?
I love their markings, they are so pretty


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! I was wondering how many times we would say "2 weeks" before she popped! And glad that she had twins  Cute, cute, cute!!!

I LOVE the colors on the kid in front of momma


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That picture is awesome. If you look close, the babies are the mirror image of their mother's color pattern.


----------



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

One doe(brown) one buck(white) and yes...she can't deny them lol


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a great little family! I'm glad she didn't make you wait any longer.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice colors !

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

melisak said:


> One doe(brown) one buck(white) and yes...she can't deny them lol


Yeah, that too....
But what I mean is: As your eye moves from your doe to the babies... the way they are lined up in the picture... they are perfectly matched. For example, if a predator was staring them down from a distance, it would look like one bigger animal. I know I'm crazy, but the babies have perfect disruptive coloration. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disruptive_coloration


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats! Our first kid was born last night and I missed it  I had been working in the barn all day and left for one hour to grab dinner. She knew and had the fastest delivery ever!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Those guys are adorable! Congrats!


----------

